# A Big Woof From Ghosty!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*MAKE WAY FOR THE NEWEST BIG DOG!*























1,000 posts! *Way to go Ghosty!* We knew you could do it!









Happy Posting,
Doug

P.S.: You gotta lose that "Gee, I've never noticed my post count" schtick though. NO ONE is going to believe that one!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Ghosty,

Congratulations on that 1000th post. sunny Don't slow up!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW* ! *COOL BEANS!!!*  Does Ft. Sam pay for that???









As for "not bad for a lawyer". Sorry to disagree with you Doug. I work with lawyers around the world and they are inherently capable of using an enormous number of words to say little. HOWEVER, in Ghosty's case, his words actually make sense!!! YEAH, GHOSTY!!! KEEP ON POSTING!!!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Congrads Ghosty on 1000 posts.

I like to read them because you don't beat around the bush, you get straight to the point and speak your mind. Thanks

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Cool Beans?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Cool Beans?
> [snapback]70195[/snapback]​


Sorry, would you prefer "Far out!" "Groovy!" "Yo' bad!" ?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Ghosty on hitting the big 1000 mark
















Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

1000 for Ghosty, lets see he's a lawyer. Does he dictate his posts to his secretary and have her type them in??

Congrats Ghosty









John


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Wait till he sends Vern a bill for those hours
















John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ya' know, I notice that Ghosty isn't even on the Board right now. Can't defend himself, poor guy. ...and KB wonders why I'm on-line all the time - its a matter of self-defense!!! Geeeez, you guys are brutal. Do you always shoot at the back?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Now would we do that









Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads Ghosty on making this milestone.....and thanks for all of the information and wisedom.

Keep up the good work,

Gary


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Way to go Ghosty! From one Texan to another, YeeHaw!!

Keep up the good work.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ghosty

Way to go - The big 1000!!!!! The 2nd from the class of 05 to make it.

Keep the posts coming









Great Job!

Thor


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

You go, Ghosty!







Congrats on the 1000 mark!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats on the milestone.


----------

